# 24"er: HP ZR24W (/ Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6?) - Erfahrungsbericht zum HP



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

_Update_
Engere Auswahl weiter unten, Ergänzungen/Tipps erbeten. ASAP.

_Update2_
Auflösung

_______________________________________________________




Mein alter Dell 2001 FP scheint endgültig den Geist aufzugeben. Ein ~160 Pixel breiter Streifen (alle Pixel von oben bis unten, leider nicht am Rand) stellt Grünwerte von 214 und zum Teil 213 und 141/142 flimmernd mit maximaler Grünhelligkeit dar (Rot und Blau Anteil der Farbe sind egal, auch wenn sie das Subpixelflimmern z.T. übertünchen). Sehr nervig in einer digitalen Welt, in der fast alles einen Schatten oder Helligkeitsverlauf hat . Die Position der Fehler ändert sich weder, wenn ich auf den analogen Eingang wechsle, es bleibt bei scharf abgegrenzten Subpixeln, noch wenn ich die eingehende Auflösung auf die Hälfte der nativen senke und auch  nicht, wenn ich mit der Monitorskalierung reinzoome. Sie ist immer im gleichen Bildschirm-, aber nicht Bildbereich -> ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass es nicht die Karte oder die Verbindung ist.

Da ich nicht weiß, ob sich der Monitor noch mal fängt (diese Spalte hatte schon mehrfach Helligkeitsfehler), hätte ich gerne Anregungen, was ich mir als Ersatz holen könnte. In letzter Zeit habe ich den Monitormarkt nur flüchtig/auf Technologie, statt Modellebene beobachtet und kam eigentlich immer zu dem Schluss, dass sich ein Umstieg für mich nicht lohnt, weil meine Anforderungen nicht erfüllt werden - aber wie ich bei meinem letzten Monitorschaden erfahren habe: "kein Monitor" ist noch schlechter und wenn ich nach einem Totalausfall wieder vorübergehend ne Röhre dranhänge, wird alles andere inakzeptable Bildqualität liefern - also frage ich lieber vornweg.

Hier meine Anforderungen:



 was ich habe | was ich ändern will | was der neue Monitor also mitbringen sollte | Priorität
keinerlei Störgeräusche (brummen,...) | nichts | muss 100% unhörbar sein, selbst für die empfindlichsten Ohren | *****
keine Pixelfehler (bis vor kurzem  ) | nichts | 0 Fehler. Sehe bei anderen Leuten z.T. in 2 Minuten welche, die die in 2 Jahren nicht bemerkt haben | *****
178° Blickwinkel (S-IPS) | möglichst nichts | mindestens 170° 
ohne Farbverschiebung
 | ****
1200 Pixel Bildhöhe | definitiv nicht verringern | 1200 Zeilen - ggf. mehr (muss aber nicht und beißt sich mit anderen Anforderungen) | ****
1600 Pixel Bildbreite | mehr! | mindestens 1920 Spalten, ggf. mehr | ****
100 dpi | weniger! | maximal 90 dpi / mindestens 0,255 mm Pixelabstand. 80 dpi wären gut | ****
kein(e) Overdrive(artefakte) | nichts | keine Overdriveartefakte |****
max. 30 ms Reaktionszeit | weniger | wirklich gut wären <<20 ms (Anm.: Herstellerangabe bislang 16 ms - IPS hat einen geringen Unterschied zwischen WBW und max.) | ***
?ms Inputlag | lieber weniger | ohne Vergleich kenn ich meine Grenze nicht - aber softwareseitiger Lag  ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen. Ohne Overdrive dürfte ich aktuell sehr wenig haben. | ***
akzeptable Farbwiedergabe (billig S-IPS mit CCFL) | Niveau halten | definitiv keinen reduzierte Farbanzahl, aber 10 Bit LUT brauch ich auch nicht und erweiterer Farbraum (ohne 10 Bit LUT) könnte sogar unangenehm sein | ***
max. 250 cd/m² | mehr | ist bei hellem Sonnenschein doch sehr dunkel (aber nachts gut runterzuregeln) | ***
400:1 Kontrast | mehr | Schwarzwert ist bei günstigen, alten S-IPS einfach mieß. Sollte leicht zu schlagen sein | ***
keine Reflektionen | weiterhin keine | ich war auch mit gut entspiegelten Röhren zufrieden, aber mattes Display ist besser. N Display, bei dem man einfach nur die Streufolie weglässt und nicht entspiegelt ist inakzeptabel | ***
60 Hz Eingang | mehr | ich will zwar kein 3D, aber 120 Hz soll auch so nett sein/hohe Reaktionszeiten verschmerzbarer machen | **
gute Interpolation | besser | für alte 2D-Games wird eine bestmögliche Interpolation gewünscht | **
D-SUB/VGA | nichts | Monitor sollte VGA-Eingang für Retro-PC haben | *
digital nur DVI | mehr | Monitor sollte mindestens zwei digitale Eingänge bieten | *
externes NT | weg | internes Netzteil von Vorteil | *
volltändige Verstellbarkeit | Pivot kann weg, Rest muss | Höhe/Neigung/Rotation sollen sein. Letztere innerhalb des Monitors - Standfüße, die über den Tisch rollen, rollen auf meinem Gitter nicht. Wandhalterung kostet | *

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem bisherigen: DELL Dell Ultrasharp 2001FP 51 cm ( 20" ) performance LCD Monitor. 250cd/m² Helligkeit, 400:1 Kontrastverhältnis, 16ms Reaktionzeit. Dual tone TCO03 : Dell-Bildschirme: LCD-Flachbild- und Breitbild-Displays | Dell Österreich (hab aber ne schwarze Ausführung)

Wie erwähnt wird kein Produkt alles erfüllen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, welches am nahesten dran ist.
Akzeptabler Preis hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie gut gerade die wichtigeren Anforderungen erfüllt werden. Bis 400 € ist für einen vorraussichtlich->24"-Monitor sowieso angemessen, aber vierstellig würde ich selbst beim quasi perfekten Monitor gerne vermeiden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

Da wir in Sachen Monitor ähnliche Vorstellungen haben, lautet mein Tipp: Schau dir mal den an Fujitsu P Line P27T-6 IPS an.
PCGH-Preisvergleich: Fujitsu P Line P27T-6 IPS, 27" (S26361-K1372-V140) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Prad-Test: PRAD | Testbericht Fujitsu P27T-6 IPS

Abstriche machen müsstest du bei 120 Hz und (laut Test) Overdrive-Artefakten, die größten Vorteile sind wohl die sehr hohe Auflösung und Pixeldichte (die du nicht willst, wie ich jetzt gerade noch einmal gesehen habe ), Bildqualität und angesichts der Eckdaten ein attraktives P/L-Verhältnis.

btw deine Liste solltest du vielleicht noch um Reflektionen/Spiegelungen des Display/Rahmens erweitern.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

Uff! Ist ja eine große Tabelle. Aber das wichtigste fehlt. Nämlich dein Kapital.  Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Abstriche machen müsstest du bei 120 Hz und (laut Test) Overdrive-Artefakten, die größten Vorteile sind wohl die sehr hohe Auflösung und Pixeldichte (die du nicht willst, wie ich jetzt gerade noch einmal gesehen habe ),



Und genau die ist durchaus wichtig - ich hab schon allein aufgrund der Beinlänge 90 cm Schreibtischtiefe und ich weiß sowohl Platz vor dem Monitor als auch eine etwas größere Entfernung zum Auge sehr zu schätzen. Meine aktuellen 100 dpi sind da z.T. schon recht anstrengend zum lesen und während Schrift sich noch einigermaßen gut skalieren lässt, wirds bei Bildinterpolation einfach gruselig, wenn man dauerhaft mit +30% arbeitet. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass einfach für was extra zahlt, was dann nur stört)



> btw deine Liste solltest du vielleicht noch um Reflektionen/Spiegelungen des Display/Rahmens erweitern.


 
Jup, das und 1-2 weitere Punkte hat noch gefehlt (war nunmal eine eher plötzliche Feststellung) - aber wer konnte denn auch mit diesem Andrang hilfsbereiter rechnen 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Uff! Ist ja eine große Tabelle.



Kann mir die Sachen aus einzeln aus der Nase ziehen lassen (das hält Threads oben  ), aber dann würde ich den TE so sehr hassen, dass ich nicht mehr mitlesen würde 



> Aber das wichtigste fehlt. Nämlich dein Kapital.  Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?


 
<400€ war das, was ich mir als "da lohnt sich ein Wechsel" festgelegt hatte. Wenn ein Austausch sein muss, wäre ich auch bereit, deutlich mehr hinzulegen, aber da hätte ich gerne eine entsprechende Gegenleistung dafür. Selbst bei Erfüllung von >90% der Bedingungen wäre es aber nett, im dreistelligen zu bleiben.
*ich trag das noch nach*


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



> Kann mir die Sachen aus einzeln aus der Nase ziehen lassen (das hält Threads oben  ), aber dann würde ich den TE so sehr hassen, dass ich nicht mehr mitlesen würde


 
Da hast du auch wieder Recht. 

Schau dir mal diese hier näher an:

Wobei der erste eher auf deine Anforderungen zugeschnitten ist. 

Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


NEC MultiSync LCD2490WUXi²-BK schwarz, 24" (60002746) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## utakata (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem den BenQ XL 2410T gekauft & bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm.

_Produkttyp LED-Monitor   Bildschirm-Grösse 23.6" (59.94 cm)   
Bildschirm-Typ Anti-Glare   
Auflösung (Bildformat) 1920x1080 HD 1080 (16:9) 
  Kontrast 10'000'000:1   
Bildhelligkeit 300 cd/m²   
Pixelreaktionszeit 2.0 ms   
VGA / DVI-Ports 1x VGA & 1x DVI   
HDMI / DP-Ports 1x HDMI   
USB-Ports (Video) Nicht vorhanden   
Integrierte Peripherie Nicht vorhanden   
Zertifizierung HD ready 1080p (Full HD)   
Sichtwinkel horizontal 170º   
Sichtwinkel vertikal 160º   
Ergonomie Pivot & höhenverstellbar & neigbar   
Besonderheiten Nicht vorhanden   
Wandhalterung VESA 100 x 100 mm   
Farbe Schwarz_

Hier das Datenblatt

Gibt jede menge Tests im Inet, würde da mal bissl nachforsten .
Sollte auch knapp in dein Budget passen^^

Gruss Kev


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da hast du auch wieder Recht.
> 
> Schau dir mal diese hier näher an:
> 
> ...



Der hat halt wieder 109 dpi 
Die 2560x1440 wären für mich ab 32" interessant (was allgemein schon verdammt viel Monitor wäre)



> NEC MultiSync LCD2490WUXi²-BK schwarz, 24" (60002746) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Wurde von PCGH mit 27 ms Lag gemessen (wie viele NEC) 
Kennst du Berichte, die ihm gute Spieletauglichkeit bescheinigen?
In den anderen wichtigen Kategorien würde er überall die Mindesanforderungen erfüllen (beim Standfuß sogar mehr), aber wenn die Bildwiedergabe Mängel aufweist, sind 650-700 € doch ziemlich viel für "Mindestanforderungen".


----------



## mauorrizze (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

Hi, da ich nach Verabschiedung des Backlights letztens auch einen neuen Monitor wollte ohne die 1200 vertikale Auflösung zu verlieren (hatte einen alten 4:3 mit PVA-Panel), musste ich auch feststellen, dass das im 16:9-Wahn gar nicht einfach ist. Damit fallen die ganzen TN-Panels schonmal weg, die sind alle entweder im 16:9 oder man zahlt Raritätszuschlag. Da die aber auch selten 170° ohne Farbverfälschung schaffen ist das nicht schlimm. Was bei der verbleibenden Auswahl allerdings schlecht rein passt ist deine Preisvorstellung von < 400€ und 120Hz. 120Hz sind die typischen neuen und teuren Gamer-3D-Monitore (16:9, TN-Panel). 

Preislich knapp über den 400€ sind die beiden 24" - 1920x1200 Modelle (0,27mm Pixelabstand):
Dell U2410 - Prad Test
HP LP2475w - Prad Test
Beide sind "gut" für Gelegheitsspieler geeignet und befriedigend für Hardcorespieler, damit sind sie zumindest deutlich reaktionsschneller als mein alter PVA-Panel, ob sie dir schnell genug sind weiß ich nicht.

Ich hatte mich für den hier entschieden für deutlich unter 400€:
HP ZR24w
und bin super zufrieden, nein begeistert von dem Teil. Vorneweg: Vieler Nutzer klagen über Brummen wenn sie den ziemlich hellen Monitor herunterregeln wollen, was ja gleich deinen sensibelsten Punkt betrifft. Aber das scheint Glückssache zu sein, meiner ist absolut Still auch bei 0% Helligkeit (was zum Arbeiten abends oder bei schlechtem Wetter ausreichend ist). Aber sonst müsste er bis auf die 120Hz deine Anforderungstabelle ziemlich gut erfüllen. Prad gibt ein "Sehr gut" für Gelegenheitsspieler und ein "Gut" für Hardcoregamer, das ist für ein Nicht-TN-Panel super. Der Standfuß ist sehr solide, kann Neigen, Höhe verstellen und Pivot hat er auch... Ich find ihn einfach schick. Das mit dem Brummen der Montagsmodelle hab ich vor dem Kauf gewusst und auf mein Glück vertraut - es hat sich gelohnt. Sogar die Interpolation find ich ziemlich gut, das hab ich mal probiert weil meine Graka langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt (noch geht's ^^). Meine alte 1600x1200-Auflösung kann ich sogar unskaliert darstellen (mit schwarzem Rand), aber auch kleinere Auflösungen interpoliert er hübsch wie ich finde.

Viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



mauorrizze schrieb:


> Hi, da ich nach Verabschiedung des Backlights letztens auch einen neuen Monitor wollte ohne die 1200 vertikale Auflösung zu verlieren (hatte einen alten 4:3 mit PVA-Panel), musste ich auch feststellen, dass das im 16:9-Wahn gar nicht einfach ist. Damit fallen die ganzen TN-Panels schonmal weg, die sind alle entweder im 16:9 oder man zahlt Raritätszuschlag. Da die aber auch selten 170° ohne Farbverfälschung schaffen ist das nicht schlimm.



So auch meine Befürchtung. Dabei könnte ich einer allgemein leicht verfälschten Farbdarstellung noch leben - aber ich sitz eben nicht immer genau davor und auch nicht immer alleine, da muss bei einem breiten Bildschirm einfach was besseres sein. Zumal wohl immer noch viele TNs Probleme mit dem Farbumfang haben - und das geht mal eben gar nicht. Meine Freundin hat Bewerbungsunterlagen mit eingescannter Unterschrift abgeschickt und hätte sie nicht zusätzlich ausgedruckt, hätte sie nie bemerkt, dass rund um die Unterschrift ein grauer Kasten zu sehen war 



> Was bei der verbleibenden Auswahl allerdings schlecht rein passt ist deine Preisvorstellung von < 400€ und 120Hz. 120Hz sind die typischen neuen und teuren Gamer-3D-Monitore (16:9, TN-Panel).



120 Hz ist auch nicht ohne Grund mit niedriger Priorität gekennzeichnet. Ich finde das Konzept als solches sehr gut, weil es auf einen Schlag Geisterbilder, Inputlag und Artifakte bekämpft und allgemein die Flüssigkeit steigert. Aber wenn es noch nicht mit IPS und dezentem Overdrive wurde (und vermutlich auch nie auf die perfekten 26" x1200 trifft), dann isses halt nicht drin.



> Preislich knapp über den 400€ sind die beiden 24" - 1920x1200 Modelle (0,27mm Pixelabstand):
> Dell U2410 - Prad Test
> 
> HP LP2475w - Prad Test
> Beide sind "gut" für Gelegheitsspieler geeignet und befriedigend für Hardcorespieler, damit sind sie zumindest deutlich reaktionsschneller als mein alter PVA-Panel, ob sie dir schnell genug sind weiß ich nicht.



Hmm - beim ersten muss ich mal gucken. Vermutlich wäre es keine Verbesserung gegenüber jetzt - aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich 6 Jahre damit gelebt und wirklich schlimm war nur die Darkstar One Demo (und Shooter, die sich einfach "merkwürdig" anfühlten :-/). Aber die Kombination aus mittelerem Lag UND lahmer Reaktion UND unvermeidbaren Artefakten beim HP ist ein KO-Kriterium. Beim Dell werde ich aus den Prad Angaben nicht ganz schlau - mal gucken, ob ich da noch woanders was finde, bevorzugt auch echte Reaktionszeitmessungen. Für den Preis und mit der Dell-schlägt-dich-tot-Ausstattung ist er natürlich nicht der schlechteste Kandidat.



> Ich hatte mich für den hier entschieden für deutlich unter 400€:
> HP ZR24w
> und bin super zufrieden, nein begeistert von dem Teil. Vorneweg: Vieler Nutzer klagen über Brummen wenn sie den ziemlich hellen Monitor herunterregeln wollen, was ja gleich deinen sensibelsten Punkt betrifft. Aber das scheint Glückssache zu sein, meiner ist absolut Still auch bei 0% Helligkeit (was zum Arbeiten abends oder bei schlechtem Wetter ausreichend ist). Aber sonst müsste er bis auf die 120Hz deine Anforderungstabelle ziemlich gut erfüllen.



Das stimmt wohl - bis auf den Pixelabstand, aber der Preis entschädigt dafür und es ist eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber jetzt.
Das Brummen wird wohl kein Händler angeben, also bestehe ich auf Austausch 
Bei dem Preis kann ich ihn notfalls mit Kandidat No2 zeitgleich bestellen und gucken, welchen ich behalte.



> Sogar die Interpolation find ich ziemlich gut, das hab ich mal probiert weil meine Graka langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt (noch geht's ^^).



 Hatte ich auch, als ich den jetztigen Dell geholt habe, weil mein 19" CRT gestorben ist (horizontale Ablenkung - sah cool aus, das ganze Bild auf einen schmalen Streifen in der Mitte konzentriert und wenn man es seitlich verschieben wollte, sah es aus, als wäre es um einen sich drehenden Zylinder gewickelt). Dann der 20" LCD und von 1152x864 auf 1600x1200 
Meine GF4 war wenig begeistert
Aber meine jetzige 9800GTX+ sollte sowieso einer 28 nm Mittelklassekarte weichen und bis dahin... - wozu gibts OC?
(und OTTD  )



> Meine alte 1600x1200-Auflösung kann ich sogar unskaliert darstellen (mit schwarzem Rand),


 
Das ist der andere Grund, warum ich auf x1200 aus bin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

*Zurück vom suchen*
Offensichtlich hat der Dell schon in den normalen Einstellungen ziemliche Probleme, was Farbqualität angeht und wenn man einen (dann wirklich) guten Inputlag haben will, muss man in den noch schlimmeren Gaming Mode 

Für den ZR24w habe ich dagegen in weiteren Tests vor allem Beschwerden über die sehr hohe geringe Helligkeit gefunden (z.T. kaum auf 120 cd/m² runter- mein aktueller soll maximal 250 cd/m² und standardmäßig soger nur 150 haben und ich dreh den Nachts auf minimale Stufe). Außerdem gibt es bei hohem Overdrivesetting wohl Artefakte, niedrigeres ist dagegen nicht besser, als andere (aber auch nicht wirklich schlechter) - und er soll 16:9 Material nicht skalieren können.
@mauorrizze: Kannst du davon was bestätigen? Insbesondere, ob es mit letzterem z.B. in Spielen Probleme gibt?



Ansonsten gibt sich mein alter Dell wankelmütig. Im Moment stimmt alles, aber unmittelbar nach dem Einschalten nach längerer Pause mochte die Spalte auf einmal vier verschiedene Blautöne nicht mehr (zum Glück führten zwei davon zu dunklen Pixeln). Interessante Feststellung: Der Fehler reagiert auf andere Farben in der Nähe. Wenn ich den Mauszeiger in der gleichen Zeile neben die betroffene Spalte halte, bildet sich ein recht langer, am Ende ausfransender "Schatten" nach rechts, in dem keine Fehler auftraten 
Entweder die Zeilen oder die Spalten sind hinüber - aber ne Mischung?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



> aber wenn die Bildwiedergabe Mängel aufweist, sind 650-700 € doch ziemlich viel für "Mindestanforderungen".


 
Ist mir schon klar. Monitore die die Mindestanforderungen übertreffen, sind aber auch leider teurer. 

Siehe hier:
eizo in Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 IPS | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Auswahl an guten Monitoren wird eng. Zumindest in der Preisklasse. Irgendwo muss man halt Abstriche machen. 

Ich hab noch diesen hier gefunden:

ASUS PA246Q, 24" (90LMC4151Q00081C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Eizos denn wenigstens alle Mindestanforderungen übertreffen werden. Aber den dreifachen Preis hinzublättern, um leichte Farbvorteile (weil für mich nicht so wichtig), dafür aber auch etwas schlechtere Reaktionszeiten, und eine niedrigere minimale Helligkeit, als beim HP von mauorrizze zu haben, sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Da zahl ich einfach für jede Menge Technik, die ich gar nicht brauche, um ein kleines Extra zu bekommen.

Beim Asus muss ich mal nach weiteren Tests suchen. Die etwas bessere Kalibration gegenüber dem Dell wäre schön, die eingechränkte 1:1 Skalierung nicht - mit dem brummenden Netzteil wäre er erstmal Kandidat nummer 3.

Update:
Was würdet ihr zu dem hier sagen?

PRAD | Testbericht Fujitsu P24W-6 IPS

Die Farbe ist schrecklich, frei von Artefakten ist er auch nicht und Fuß und Ausstattung könnten besser sein. Aber dafür ist er ruhig, hat unter den bislang genannten Kandidaten mit die beste Farbwiedergabe, gibt sich keine Blöße bei Interpolation und Skalierung und vor allem: Real kleiner 10 ms gtg und 5 ms "Lag"!


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*



> Was würdet ihr zu dem hier sagen?


Naja, du musst praktisch das kleinste Übel wählen. 

Meine Favouriten sind der Dell und der Fujitsu. Wobei ich persönlich eher zum Dell greifen würde, denn dort sind die Nachteile am geringsten finde ich.  Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

So, nachdem ich die letzten Tage nur noch die rechte Hälfte meines Monitors genutzt habe, muss eine Entscheidung her.
Mein aktuelle Favoritenreihenfolge wäre

ZR24W
U2410
PA246Q
P24W6IPS

Die deckt sich nicht ganz ohne Grund mit der Reihenfolge der Preise, denn so wirklich überzeugt keiner. Abgesehen von 320 Spalten extra bieten sie keine Vorteile gegenüber meinem 6 Jahre alten Monitor und brummen tun sie alle mal weniger, mal mehr - da muss ich wohl einfach durchprobieren, bis der Händler aufgibt. Dell kämpft vergebens damit, den erweiterten Farbraum auf einen erträglichen zusammenzustauchen - ASUS auch, bietet aber für ~das gleiche Geld weniger Anschlüsse. Fujitsu hat die Kalibration drauf und bietet 1A Reaktionszeiten und keine Lags und keine Pixelfelhler, dafür aber auch 1A Coronen und kostet 70 € mehr für null Ausstattung und den schlechtesten Standfuß (vom Design gar nicht zu reden). Bleibt noch HP aus der Rubrik "wenig machen, wenig falsch machen". Auch keine Ausstattung, keine überragende Wiedergabe und wer auch immer die minimale Helligkeit vorgegeben hat, hat die Sache mit der "Schreibtischlampe" beim iMac2 wohl missverstanden. Aber: Er kostet rund 100 € weniger als Dell/Asus und 170 € weniger, als Fujitsu hat sonst alles, was ich die letzten Jahre ausgenutzt habe.

Hat noch irgendwer Anregungen/Vorschläge/Erfahrungen, die er beisteuern könnte?
Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen noch die paar Elektronikmärkte hier in der Gegend abklappern, in der vergeblichen Hoffnung, wenigstens einen zu finden. Ansonsten muss die Bestellung diese Woche raus. Über Tipps, welcher Händler anstandslos und zügig Austauschgeräte liefert, bis man eins hat, das nicht brummt und keine Pixelfehler hat (ich zahl auch einmalig Aufpreis, um mir die Rumprobiererei zu ersparen), wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## kyle0815 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darstellungsfehler/Vorschläge für neuen Monitor*

Hallo,

ich suche momentan auch nach einem Monitor und habe ganz ähnliche  Anforderungen. Den Dell U2410 habe ich schon seit längerem beruflich und  bin recht zufrieden damit, bis auf die Tatsache, dass zumindest dieses  Exemplar doch etwas surrt (wenn man die Helligkeit unter ganz grob  70-80% regelt). Ich arbeite allerdings nicht im Grafikbereich und  gezockt hab ich auch noch nicht damit. Zur Kalibrierung habe ich schon  Gerüchte gefunden, man könne die im prad.de Test beschriebenen Mängel  des Dell irgendwie umgehen (siehe z.B. hier:  Asus PA246Q (Prad.de) - Asus - PRAD Foren).
Letztens habe ich mir dann mal den PA246Q angeschaut. Grund waren meine  Erfahrungen mit dem Betriebsgeräusch des Dell und die leicht bessere  Wertung auf prad.de. Außerdem habe ich zu beiden Monitoren Berichte in  der C't gefunden, und dort wurde für den Dell glaub eine minimal  schlechtere Schaltzeit (8ms gegenüber 6ms, oder so ähnlich) gemessen.  Den Asus hab ich nicht besonders lang angeschaut. Dabei konnte ich nur  ein extrem leises Surren feststellen, was mich bei normalem Sitzabstand  nicht mehr gestört hat. Allerdings konnte ich sehr bald einen hellen  Pixelfehler feststellen, den ich störend fand. Auf der amerikanischen  Asus-Seite wird der Monitor ja mit einer Zero Bright Dot Garantie  beworben, weswegen ich das nicht erwartet hätte. Durch einen Anruf bei  Asus konnte ich dann erfahren, dass diese in Deutschland angeblich nur  für Geräte mit entsprechender Seriennummer gilt (also wenn der Händler  die Garantie mitgeordert hat). Eine kurze Suche im Netz konnte keinen  Händler zutage fördern, bei dem dies der Fall ist (oder die vergessen  alle, dieses doch recht verkaufsfördernde Detail in der Beschreibung zu  erwähnen). Da man den Dell soweit ich sehen konnte auch hierzulande  innerhalb der Garantiezeit bei einem hellen Pixelfehler ersetzt bekommt,  überlege ich nun, doch den Dell zu kaufen. Werde mir aber nochmal die Berichte zu den anderen hier empfohlenen Modellen durchlesen.

Viele Grüße,
Kyle.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Mhm, schwierige Wahl.

Ich würde die ersten beiden Monitore auf deiner Liste bestellen, und mich dann für den entscheiden der den besseren Eindruck @ Work macht. Du hast ja ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht. 

Ich hab noch diesen hier gefunden:

HP LP2475w, 24" (KD911A4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## psuch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Da kann ich auch mal etwas sinnvolles zu beitragen 

Ich selber habe den ZR24W im Einsatz und ich bin absolut mit dem Monitor zufrieden. Das Ding ist schlichtweg für das Geld der Oberhammer. 

Zu Deinen Punkten: Das Gerät sollte angeblich hörbar brummen, das tut es aber nicht. Da habe ich keine Probleme. Der Blickwinkel ist wirklich der Hammer, die Farben bleiben fast zu 100% vom seitlichen Blickwinkel stabil. Der Monitor ist sehr gut beweglich, man kann den Bildschirm problemlos drehen und in der Höhe verstellen. Pivot kann er auch, da sehe ich aber wenig Sinn bei einem 24"er. 
Der Kritikpunkt mit der starken Helligkeit kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich nutze meinen Monitor tagsüber mit 20% Helligkeit, Abends dann sogar bei 0%. Auf 100% (Werkseinstellungen) ist es schlichtweg nicht auszuhalten. Aber die Helligkeit ist bei 20 bzw 0% nicht mehr störend und sehr gut vertretbar. 
Dann kommt noch der "Nachteil" der S-IPS Panels hinzu. Weiß wirkt zwar weiß, es wirkt aber leicht so, als ob ein hauchdünnes Seidentuch über dem weiß liegt. Finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht störend, es wirkt sogar ein wenig "edel"  
Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist die Bildschirmausleuchtung bei Spielen. Wenn es wirklich arg dunkel wird (zum Beispiel in Dead Space) bemerkt man teilweise Lichthöfe (bei mir stark unten links), wo ich dann recht wenig sehen kann. Aber das kommt so selten vor, das es störend auffällt, dass es schon fast wieder egal ist. Und bei den Farben, die das Ding herzaubert, der Hammer! Unter Vorbehalt (habe keine Quelle mehr), aber, ich meine, dass der Monitor den kompletten Adobe Farbraum perfekt umsetzt. 

Also unter meinen Bekannten habe ich mit dem Ding bereits alle 24"er sei es mit TN- (sowieso!) oder (S-)IPS-Panel gnadenlos ausgestochen 

Ich kann dieses Ding nur empfehlen!


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Ich geb auch nochmal ein kurzes Statement dazu.

Ich hab zu Hause auch einen ZR24w an der Wand hängen und kann psuch's Feedback voll und ganz bestätigen.
Seit Weihnachten will ich meinen HP nicht mehr missen 
Zu den Punkten Helligkeit und Brummen:
Bei mir ist die Helligkeit dauerhaft auf 0 runtergestellt. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus, auch tagsüber (aber recht dunkles Zimmer). Man hört bei mir zwar ein leises Summen, dafür muss man aber einen stillen Moment finden und sehr nah an den Monitor ran. In "normaler" Arbeitshaltung ist mir noch nie was aufgefallen.

Diesen "Seideneindruck" bei weiß kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen; vielleicht fällt er mir da auch nicht auf.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass dieser Effekt bei dunklen (eigentlich nur schwarzen) Flächen auftritt, komischer weise am stärksten in der unten linken Ecke  Für mich sieht das auch nicht unbedingt nach Lichthof aus sondern eher nach einem "blickwinkel-abhängigen Schwarz". Bei mir ist die Ausleuchtung sehr gut ung gleichmäßig.

Was mich Anfangs etwas stutzen ließ, war der sehr hohe Verbauch. Der wird bei HP mit 80W (?) angegeben.
Ich hab meinen Moni zwar nicht gemessen, aber irgendwo gelesen, dass dieser Wert sich darauf bezieht wenn Helligkeit am Maximum ist und USB-Geräte über den integrierten Hub angeschlossen sind. Bei Helligkeit auf 0 und ohne USb soll sich der Verbrauch bei ca. 30W einpendeln.


Von mir gibts unterm Strich auch eine klare Empfehlung... einmal IPS, nie wieder TN!

PS:
Ich finde, dass auch Filme (sehe relativ viele BR) auf dem Panel sehr gut dargestellt werden, verglichen mit dem ausrangierten Samsung 226bw 

EDIT:
Hab nochmal nach erstem Überfliegen nachgelesen:
Das Summen was ich angesprochen habe (was ja deine Casus Knacksus ist) ist bei mir bei weitem nicht so laut wie es sich anhört. Und empfindlich was Geräusche, gerade beim Arbeiten lernen angeht, bin ich auch sehr (muss meinen Rechner im Zimmer ausmachen wenn ich in der Küche lernen will, weil mich das Luftrauschen nervt, bzw genervt hat vor WaKü).
Der Monitor ist wenn man nicht direkt (und ich meine direkt, also auf <5cm) rangeht leise.
Ich wusste aber auch vorher, dass es Probleme damit geben kann.
Da wirst du wohl testen müssen 

Ich habe meinen Moni von einem preferred Partner von HP.
Wenn ich zu Hause bin seh ich mal nach; ich meine die hatten auch Pixelservice im Angebot (man kann sicherlich nachfragen, ob die kurz auf Brummen überprüfen können).


----------



## psuch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*



			
				rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen "Seideneindruck" bei weiß kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen; vielleicht fällt er mir da auch nicht auf.
> Ich würde eher sagen, dass dieser Effekt bei dunklen (eigentlich nur schwarzen) Flächen auftritt, komischer weise am stärksten in der unten linken Ecke  Für mich sieht das auch nicht unbedingt nach Lichthof aus sondern eher nach einem "blickwinkel-abhängigen Schwarz". Bei mir ist die Ausleuchtung sehr gut ung gleichmäßig.



Ja, könnte ich auch so unterschreiben. Mit dem Seideneindruck meine ich eher, das weiße Flächen so aussehen, als ob sie glänzen würden. Das ist sehr schwer zu beschreiben und alles andere als negativ! Nicht falsch verstehen! 



			
				rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Moni von einem preferred Partner von HP.
> Wenn ich zu Hause bin seh ich mal nach; ich meine die hatten auch Pixelservice im Angebot (man kann sicherlich nachfragen, ob die kurz auf Brummen überprüfen können).



Diese Services sind meistens nur Geldmacherei. Tu Dir selber den Gefallen und kauf Dir das Gerät über einen Online-Handel. Habe meinen bei Amazon gekauft; wenn er brummt oder Pixelfehler hat, dann geht der halt innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück und gut ist. Da würde ich nicht noch extre Geld für einen solchen Test ausgeben. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit schlichtweg altbacken. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diesen hier gefunden:
> 
> HP LP2475w, 24" (KD911A4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Wurde ganz zu Anfang schonmal verlingt. Hat bei Prad zwar irgendwie eine recht gute Endnote bekommen, aber in Sachen Spieleeignung ist er eher einen Tick schlechter, als der Dell und im Auslieferungszustand bietet er in keinem Modus eine brauchbare Kalibration, sondern präsentiert seinen super-bunten Farbraum. Ohne Kolorimeter scheint er mir daher klar die schlechtere Wahl gegenüber Dell/Asus zu sein, auch wenn er sich deutlich besser einstellen lässt.




psuch schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch mal etwas sinnvolles zu beitragen







> Zu Deinen Punkten: Das Gerät sollte angeblich hörbar brummen, das tut es aber nicht. Da habe ich keine Probleme. Der Blickwinkel ist wirklich der Hammer, die Farben bleiben fast zu 100% vom seitlichen Blickwinkel stabil. Der Monitor ist sehr gut beweglich, man kann den Bildschirm problemlos drehen und in der Höhe verstellen. Pivot kann er auch, da sehe ich aber wenig Sinn bei einem 24"er.



Also bei meinem jetzigen kam es ausschließlich zum Einsatz, um die Kabel anzuschließen 



> Der Kritikpunkt mit der starken Helligkeit kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich nutze meinen Monitor tagsüber mit 20% Helligkeit, Abends dann sogar bei 0%. Auf 100% (Werkseinstellungen) ist es schlichtweg nicht auszuhalten. Aber die Helligkeit ist bei 20 bzw 0% nicht mehr störend und sehr gut vertretbar.



Wie sieht das in komplett dunklen Zimmern ab? Wenn ich arbeite, hab ich zwar z.T. das Licht an, aber beim Spielen dann wirklich nicht mehr. Meinen bisherigen Monitor drehe ich dann auch auf 0-30% runter (Weiß aber nicht, wieviel das ist . Früher wurde nur Maximum gemessen, das liegt so bei 220-240 cd/m². Ich persönlich schätze, dass 0% so 30-40% der vollen Helligkeit sind - also deutlich unter den ~140cd/m² min. des HP)



> Dann kommt noch der "Nachteil" der S-IPS Panels hinzu. Weiß wirkt zwar weiß, es wirkt aber leicht so, als ob ein hauchdünnes Seidentuch über dem weiß liegt. Finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht störend, es wirkt sogar ein wenig "edel"
> Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist die Bildschirmausleuchtung bei Spielen. Wenn es wirklich arg dunkel wird (zum Beispiel in Dead Space) bemerkt man teilweise Lichthöfe (bei mir stark unten links), wo ich dann recht wenig sehen kann. Aber das kommt so selten vor, das es störend auffällt, dass es schon fast wieder egal ist. Und bei den Farben, die das Ding herzaubert, der Hammer! Unter Vorbehalt (habe keine Quelle mehr), aber, ich meine, dass der Monitor den kompletten Adobe Farbraum perfekt umsetzt.



Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich diese Eigenschaften 1:1 mit meinem bisherigen decken - IPS halt.




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Was mich Anfangs etwas stutzen ließ, war der sehr hohe Verbauch. Der wird bei HP mit 80W (?) angegeben.



Aktuell hab ich 90 W 
IPS sind allgemein die ineffizientesten Panels, was Lichtausbeute angeht, und haben entsprechende Backlights.




psuch schrieb:


> Diese Services sind meistens nur Geldmacherei. Tu Dir selber den Gefallen und kauf Dir das Gerät über einen Online-Handel. Habe meinen bei Amazon gekauft; wenn er brummt oder Pixelfehler hat, dann geht der halt innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück und gut ist. Da würde ich nicht noch extre Geld für einen solchen Test ausgeben. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit schlichtweg altbacken. Nur so am Rande.


 
Nuja - ich rechne ggf. damit, das Ding mehrfach wegen Geräuschentwicklung zurückschicken zu müssen. Da wäre es schon toll, wenigstens Pixelfehler von vorneherein ausschließen zu können (vor allen Dingen: Bei einer echten Garantie auch im Nachhinein. Nützt ja nichts, wenn er nach 3 Wochen einen entwickelt). Es ist halt nur gar nicht so leicht einen Händler zu finden, der die Dinger tatsächlich auch überprüft.


----------



## psuch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei meinem jetzigen kam es ausschließlich zum Einsatz, um die Kabel anzuschließen



Da muss ich Dir recht geben, das erspart viel Gefrickel. Ich sag nie wieder was gegen Pivot 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das in komplett dunklen Zimmern ab? Wenn ich arbeite, hab ich zwar z.T. das Licht an, aber beim Spielen dann wirklich nicht mehr. Meinen bisherigen Monitor drehe ich dann auch auf 0-30% runter (Weiß aber nicht, wieviel das ist . Früher wurde nur Maximum gemessen, das liegt so bei 220-240 cd/m². Ich persönlich schätze, dass 0% so 30-40% der vollen Helligkeit sind - also deutlich unter den ~140cd/m² min. des HP)



Meiner Meinung nach ist das Empfinden ja immer sehr subjektiv. Ich muss sagen, ich habe den Monitor immer bei 0% Helligkeit gefahren, bis ich mein Notebook gekauft habe und mir auffiel, dass das ja schon ziemliches gefunzel ist, wenn ich mein NB neben den Monitor gestellt habe. Deshalb habe ich ihn bei Tageslicht auf 20%, beim Zocken im Dunkeln auf 0%, das muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, ist für mich völlig angenehm und genau passend. Kann Dir ganz klar uneingeschränkte Empfehlung dazu geben.

Dazu muss man den Monitor aber nochmal anderweitig hervorheben. Die 100% sind unglaublich gut für ne LAN geeignet. Weißes Fenster öffnen, volle Helligkeit und dann weggehen  Kommt sehr gut!



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich diese Eigenschaften 1:1 mit meinem bisherigen decken - IPS halt.



Soweit ich gehört habe (und an zwei weiteren IPS Geräten gesehen habe), ist das typisch für IPS. Da das mein erster IPS Monitor ist, kann ich da nichts zu typischen Eingenschaften sagen. Mir fehlen da einfach die Erfahrungswerte.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja - ich rechne ggf. damit, das Ding mehrfach wegen Geräuschentwicklung zurückschicken zu müssen. Da wäre es schon toll, wenigstens Pixelfehler von vorneherein ausschließen zu können (vor allen Dingen: Bei einer echten Garantie auch im Nachhinein. Nützt ja nichts, wenn er nach 3 Wochen einen entwickelt)



Richtig, es nützt Dir aber auch kein Test, wenn die Pixel nach den ersten drei Wochen kaputt gehen. """Risiko""" bleibt halt immer, aber ehrlich gesagt: Das ist mein dritter HP Monitor, keiner davon hatte Pixelfehler, keiner hat Gebrummt. Und auch auf der Arbeit kann ich davon sagen: Alle HP Monitore haben keinerlei Pixelfehler oder sonstige Mängel. Seit Jahren, keine Probleme. Mach Dir da nicht zu viele Sorgen. Es ist ja HP und nicht Acer (Rekord! 4 Monitore in einem Garantiezyklus von einer Serie durchbekommen  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Einige Händler haben zumindest mal (ich hab mich seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr mit beschäftigt  ) nicht nur eine Pixelfehlerprüfung, sondern eine echte Pixelfehlergarantie geboten. D.h. auch wenn nach 1,5 Jahren ein Pixel ausgefallen wäre, hätte man den Monitor zurückgeben können. Das ist ein Mehrwert, der mir durchaus 50 € Aufpreis wert wäre.
Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach mal auf ähnlich gute Erfahrungen, wie du sie schilderst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Also ich weiß net ob jetzt bei meinem BX2450, PB Viseo oder bei meinem kleinen billigen Phillips LCD Monitor hatte ich je einen Pixelfehler. Klar kann das mal vorkommen wie bei jeder Hardware aber deshalb 50€ nö, dazu tritt das Problem zu selten auf.


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Wie sieht denn jetzt der Plan aus? Bestellen und Retour bei Nichtgefallen?

PS:
Mich würde (falls du den ZR24w bestellst) mal eine Meinung von jemanden interessieren, der vllt etwas mehr Ahnung hat als ich.
Ich kann ja nur sagen, dass ich begeistert bin 
Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Jup. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich zr24w und U2010 zeitgleich bestelle, aber bis Freitag geht auf jeden Fall eine Bestellung raus, bin nur noch am überlegen, wo ich bestelle. (bei ggf. mehrfacher Retoure will man ja nicht beim schlimmsten Laden landen)


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> bei ggf. mehrfacher Retoure will man ja nicht beim schlimmsten Laden landen


 

Das ist wohl war 
Einmal Retour wird sich keiner was denken... aber wenn das gleiche Gerät dann drei oder viermal zurückkommt 
Hab übrigens nochmal nachgesehen:
Mein Monitor ist damals von surffact gekommen. Das waren damals die günstigsten, die den ab Lager hatten; sind bei HP auf der homepage als preferredpartner angegeben.
Kann dir zwar nichts über RMA/Retour-Abwicklung sagen, der Versand war Weihnachten aber ruck-zuck.
Bestellt und 2 Tage später schon mit der Post dagewesen (mit Vorkasse wohlgemerkt).
Das einzige was ich mal schneller per Vorkasse hatte war aquatuning 
Bestellt, direkt überwiesen und 20 Minuten später die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Am nächsten Tag wars dann da. Da war ich aber selber überrascht


----------



## kyle0815 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*



psuch schrieb:


> Dazu muss man den Monitor aber nochmal anderweitig hervorheben. Die 100% sind unglaublich gut für ne LAN geeignet. Weißes Fenster öffnen, volle Helligkeit und dann weggehen  Kommt sehr gut!



Hast du schonmal versucht, mit Sonnenbrille zu zocken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Um die ganze Sache mal abzuschließen:
Nach einem ZR24w von surffact (akzeptable Lieferzeit, problemlose 14-Tage-Rücknahme - aber einfach tauschen war nicht drin) und zweien von ARLT (etwas teurer und ohne billig-Maus, dafür mit 4 Wochen Pixelfehlergarantie, und der erste war schon mal von jemandem getestet - aber abholen und neuschicken läuft reibungslos) bleibe ich jetzt dabei. Eigenschaften nach meiner Einschätzung:

- leider *nicht lautlos* sobald man die Helligkeit unter die normalen "90" regelt, fängt er an zu summen. Bis ~80 und noch einmal um die 20 rum ist das Summen sehr leise und wird auf 90 cm Entfernung von meinen Festplatten weitesgehend kaschiert (ohne Festplatten und wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere, höre ich es auch aus >3 m Entfernung noch - aber ich da ja auch n bissl empfindlich). Bei 50-60 ist er noch ein Stück lauter, dass könnte in sehr leiser Umgebung störend sein. Immerhin: Das Geräusch an sich angenehm tief. Kein 50 Hz Brummen, aber wer noch ein paar hörbare Lüfter hat, dürfte es leicht übertönen.
Das alles gilt für alle drei Exemplare. Unterschiedliche Erfahrungsberichte würde ich somit auf Serienstreuung des Hörvermögens der Tester, nicht der Monitore, zurückführen

- *Pixelfehler*: Hatte keiner der drei

- *Blickwinkel*: Farbstabilität ist IPS-typisch 1a, Helligkeit und Kontrast in horizontaler Richtung ebenfalls.
In vertikaler Richtung dagegen kommt es zu einer deutlichen Abdunklung bei ~45-70° Betrachtungswinkel. D.h. wenn ich vor dem Schreibtisch stehe, läuft ein abgdunkelter Balken quer übers Bild. Ebenfalls verbesserungsdürftig ist der Glanzeffekt. Viele Tester beschreiben den als S-IPS typisch und den HP nicht als besonders schlecht - aber mein alter Dell ist da meilenweit vorraus. Horizontal ist bis ca. 40-45° Betrachtungswinkel alles okay, aber vertikal geht es schon bei 20-25° (!) los. Der optische Eindruck ist dann ähnlich wie bei einer schlechten Entspiegelung, wenn helle Gegenstände in der Nähe sind - nur dass der Glanzeffekt auch bei komplett abgedunkeltem Raum auftritt. Erst ab einem Abstand von 70, besser 80 cm bleibt man auch den Ecken davon verschont. Wer näher dransitzt, sollte testgucken. In den meisten Fällen stört es nicht (nur extrem dunkle Partien werden spürbar aufgehellt - z.B. Bilder von schwarzen Objekten sind meist noch okay), aber wenn z.B. Filmgenuss mit mehreren Personen könnte schwierig werden. Nutzung im Pivotmodus erscheint mir komplett sinnlos.
Imho ein bißchen schade um die ganzen IPS-Panels, wenn das heutzutage standard ist.

- *Bildformat*: Überraschenderweise sind die 0,269 statt 0,255 mm Pixelgröße doch spürbar - in der Praxis fallen sie mir sogar eher auf, als die 320 Pixel mehr Breite  (aber 26" wäre trotzdem die bessere Größe für mich)

- *Overdriveartefakte* kann ich keine wahrnehmen...

- ...eine Besserung der *Reaktionszeit* bei Aktivierung des Overdrives aber auch nicht (Standard: aus). Da im gleichen Menü auch dynamischer Kontrast aktiviert werden könnte (mit CCFL afaik unmöglich?), vermute ich, dass es schlichtweg gar keinen (regelbaren) Overdrive gibt und nur die Firmware unzureichend adaptiert wurde (gilt für alle drei Panels). Die Reaktionszeit als solche spricht jedenfalls auch dagegen. Wenn ich bei PixPerAn großzügig bin, dann ist er 2 ms schneller, als der alte Dell - aber in Spielen sehe ich selbst im direkten Vergleich keinen Unterschied. PCGH hat in der 08  24 ms gemessen, tomshardware bei meinem 2001FP seinerzeit iirc 22 bis 34 ms. Schlierenfrei ist das nicht und wie prad.de auf bedingte Hardcoregamer-Tauglichkeit kommt, ist mir schleierhaft.

- ohne Overdrive ist auch der *Inputlag* kein Problem. PCGH hat 8 ms gemessen - ich kann mangels DSLR nur feststellen, dass er sogar einen ticken schneller ist, als mein alter 

- *Farbwiedergabe* ist beim dritten okay. Deutlich kälter, als mein alter - aber der war auch etwas zu warm. Spontaner abgleich mit print-Vorlagen lässt keine Korrektur als sinnvoll erscheinen. Aber: Das galt nicht fürs erste Panel. Da habe ich z.T. 20% nach unten korrigiert, um den blauen/kalten Eindruck loszuwerden. Wer beim Anblick seines ZR24w erfriert, sollte also mal einen zweiten ranschaffen - ggf. hat er einfach das untere Ende der Fertigungstolleranz erwischt. Wer (semi-)professionell Bilder bearbeiten will, kann mit der Herstellerkallibrierung in dieser Klasse natürlich nichts anfangen.
Die Zahl der unterscheidbaren Farbnuancen ist in den Randbereichen definitiv angestiegen (solange man nicht korrigieren muss) - sicherlich auch dank des höheren Kontrastes.

- mangelnde *Helligkeit* kam von vorneherein nicht in Frage und der HP erfüllt diese Erwartungen. Frontal kommt er nicht ganz an meine Schreibtischlampe an, aber eine 25 W Birne schlägt der locker. Daraus ergeben sich drei Dinge:
1 Die Schwächen bei der Entspiegelung sind vollkommen egal, heruntergelassen Rolläden gehören der Vergangenheit an. (sowas sollte man in Notebooks bauen...  )
2 Runterregeln ist Pflicht, "90" ist selbst tagsüber höchstens in dunklen Spielen nutzbar, mit Text imho nie - somit lässt sich auch die Summerei nicht vollständig umgehen
3 In sonst lichtlosen Räumen reicht der Helligkeitsregler imho nicht mehr ganz aus, man muss zusätzlich den Kontrast absenken.
Verschärft wird letzterer Punkt durch die Grundfrequenz des Backlights bzw. dessen (PWM)Regelung (einfacher Test: Bewegt einen Stift schnell vor dem Display - und guckt, ob er einen verwischten Viertelkreis, oder mehrere klar unterscheidbare Schatten hinterlässt, weil das Licht pulsiert). Es ist zwar nicht gleich 50 Hz Leuchtstoffröhrengeflacker, aber bei Helligkeit "0" spüre ich subjektiv eine höhere Belastung der Augen. Da regel ich bei Textarbeit lieber ein bißchen mehr mit dem Kontrast (was ja auch angenehmer ist) und lass das Backlight ein bißchen höher.

- *Schwarzwert* ist, wie man an meinen Hinweisen auf den Kontrast erkennen kann, ein deutlicher Fortschritt. Andere könnens vielleicht noch besser, gegenüber dem alten Dell bin ich im Paradies, was Spiele angeht. Bei Schwarz-auf-Weiß ist er, wie gesagt, schon fast zu gut. Da wäre ein Funktion zum speichern von Profilen am Monitor toll gewesen.

- *Entspiegelung* ist, wie angedeutet, nicht ganz so gut, wie beim Dell 2001FP, aber immer noch okay.

- *Interpolation*squalität ist gut, aber dass er kein 1920x1080 beherrscht, ist peinlich wird bei einigen Spielen eine Umstellung der Grafikkartenoptionen erfordern 
Nunja - aller vorraussicht nach ist der Anteil der Titel, die ich unter Win7 spielen werde und die kein 1600x1200/1920x1080/1920x1200 unterstützen, gering und somit kann ich meiste Zeit über bei GPU-Skalierung bleiben.

- *Mechanik&DesignBedienung*: Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, Anmutung edel. Klarer Fortschritt gegenüber meinem Dell, der bei naher Betrachtung doch eher Plastikcharme versrühte - die sauber eingepasste (echt-)Alublende des HP macht sich bemerkbar. Auch von hinten sehr solide und hochwertige Anmutung - trotz der großzügigen Lüftungsschlitze (Licht tritt keines aus). Der große, flache Fuß ist ~das beste, was ich mir vorstellen könnte (n bissl leichter verstellen geht natürlich immer  ) und bietet alle nötigen Verstellmöglichkeiten. Kleine Schönheitsfehler: In den Ecken hat HP ca. 2 mm tiefe Aussparungen zwischen Display und Rahmen gelassen. Erscheint sinnlos und macht den Eindruck hervorragender Spaltmaße zunichte. Zweites Manko: Das Kopfgelenkt ist mit dem doch etwas schwereren Display gut belastet. Merkt man zwar nur, wenn man Tasten drückt - aber dann schwingt das ganze Display.
Und Tasten drückt man häufiger. Denn es gibt genau 0 Funktionen, die ohne OSD ansteuerbar sind. Einzig die "+" Taste ist mit einem Schnellzugriff auf das Eingangsmenü belegt - aber selbst da muss man dann noch den neuen Eingang auswählen und mit "Menü" bestätigen. Warum man hier nicht direkt durchschalten kann, weiß nur HP. Warum man nicht auch die "-" Taste z.B. mit der doch recht oft benötigten Helligkeitsregelung verknüpft auch (immerhin: Sie steht im Menü ganz oben). Das größte Rätsel aber ist die "OK"-Taste. Spontan konnte ich im OSD keine einzige Stelle finden, an der ihre Funktion nicht identisch zu "Menü" ist. Nur außerhalb des OSDs kann sie eben dieses nicht aufrufen, sondern löst die ach-so-oft-benötigte Auto-Kallibrierung durch, sonst/somit ist sie eigentlich komplett überflüssig.


*Fazit*:
You get what you pay for.
330 - 350 € (surffact/ARLT) für einen 24" 1920x1200 IPS Monitor sind eine Kampfansage. Vor allem wenn er Mechanik und Design der absoluten Oberklasse bietet. Dass man da nicht ganz perfekte Farbwiedergabe bekommt und das Netzteil nicht weit über Durchschnitt hochwertig ist, lässt sich wohl kaum vermeiden. Das "lautlos" für einen Monitor "weit über Durchschnitt" wäre, ist aber für die Monitorindustrie als ganzes ein Trauerspiel - gleiches gilt in Bezug auf den Glanzeffekt für die IPS-Panelhersteller und erst recht bei den Reaktionszeiten. Das sich ein top-aktueller Monitor, der als einer der besten seiner Art gilt und mit 5 ms beworben wird, nicht von einem 6 Jahre alten 16 ms Modell abheben kann, ist einfach nur peinlich. Selbst Festplatten, ach was sag ich: Selbst Mäuse und Tastaturen haben sich in dieser Zeit mehr entwickelt. Das es bei der Bildqualität aus extremen Winkeln sogar Rückschritte gibt, ist geradezu lächerlich.
Soviel zum allgemeinen - spezifisch für den ZR24w kann man somit eigentlich nur drei Dinge kritisieren.
1. Die mangelnden vertikalen Blickwinkel. Keine Ahnung, was HP hier falsch macht - aber wenn ein Display bei mittleren Winkeln schlechtere Qualität liefert, als bei extremen und das auch nur in einer Richtung, dann geht das definitiv besser und mein alter Dell macht vor, wie.
2. Das mangelhafte Backlight. Ein IPS-Display richtet sich, auch zu dem Preis, nicht an den ganz ahnungslosen Käufer und muss somit nicht mit 400 cd/m² protzen. 300 cd/m² wären und sind den meisten mehr als genug. Das so der Regelspielraum am unteren Ende bestenfalls "ausreichend" ist und es zudem zu einem leichten Flimmern kommt, ist schlecht. Auch hier macht der 2001FP vor, was besser wäre. Zugegeben: Der war seinerzeit auch in der 800 € Klasse. Aber wärend das bei Displaybeschichtungen noch eine Rolle spielt, ist die Gesamthelligkeit und Frequenz des Backlights nun wirklich nichts, wo zwei- geschweige denn dreistellige € Beträge eine Rolle spielen
3. Das OSD. Das ist sogar ein 0 Cent Fall - und bei ZR24w auch einer von IQ=0. Wenn sich ein Handyhersteller erlauben würde, null von drei Tasten für sinnvolle, z.T. dringend benötigte Schnellzugriffe zu nutzen, wären zwei Tage später die ersten Firmwaremods da, bei Monitoren wird man wohl drauf verzichten müssen. 

Eine Berechtigung hat der ZR24w trotzdem. Die Konkurrenz verlangt schlichtweg 30% mehr und das ist für zwei der drei Fehlerchen definitiv zu viel, zumal man dafür -laut Testberichen- weitere Probleme in Kauf nehmen muss. Die großen Kritikpunkte teilt sich der HP gar mit zwei bis dreimal so teuren Modellen. Das ist nicht gut, aber wer im Moment einen Monitor diesen Formates sucht, bekommt eben kein bessere Angebot.

Wer noch warten kann (ich kann es nicht - mitlerweile macht die eine Spalte des 2001FP Regenbogen und 960 Pixel nutzbare Breite sind echt zu wenig), sollte es imho. Der Dell U2410M hat ein ähnliches, ggf. identisches Panel, ähnlichen Preis, die gleiche Ausstattung und Dell kann auch gute Standfüße bauen. Die Grundprobleme (Glanz, Reaktionszeit, Geräusche) wird er vermutlich nicht beheben (aufs Netzteil kann man ja mal hoffen - aber die Chancen, dass es da besser wird, sind bei Dell wohl kleiner, als dass sie Inputlag oder Overdriveartefakte vermasseln), aber bei Backlight und OSD würde ich mir Hoffnungen machen - und mit viel Glück bessern sich vielleicht die Blickwinkel.


_Edit_:
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Das Ding braucht 4-5 Sekunden, bis es an an ist. Den POST-Screen verpasst man fast vollkommen und das arbeiten an zwei Rechnern zeitgleich ist quasi nicht möglich. Auch das eine Sache, die der alte Dell viel besser konnte - aber das ist vielleicht auch wieder ein Punkt, den man in dieser Preisklasse akzeptieren muss.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Vom wem ist das Netzteil, LiteOn oder Li Shin???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 24"er: HP ZR24W / Dell U2410 / Asus PA246Q / Fujitsu P24W6 - oder ganz anders?*

Weder die einen noch die anderen haben sich auf der Außenseite verewigt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

Kleines Update zum Thema OSD/Bedienung:
Ich hab jetzt mal die beiliegende Software installiert und offensichtlich hat HP selbst realisiert, dass es was besseres geben muss, als dieses OSD. Leider haben sie das gleiche Team rangesetzt 
D.h.:
Man kann die meisten Funktionen auch per Tool ansteuern (wird dann im Monitor gespeichert) und sogar mehrere Profile anlegen. Das nütztlichste ist aber sicherlich die Integration der Helligkeitseinstellung ins Desktop-Kontextmenü. Rechtsklick - anwählen, Monitor ändert Helligkeit 
Woran man das Team erkennt? Die Art der Helligkeitsauswahl...
Man hat nicht etwas feste Stufen vorgegeben, sondern man hat "Beleuchtung aufhellen" und "Beleuchtung abdunkeln" mit jeweils 4 bzw. 5 Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
Das "aufhellen" Menü hat:
"100%" (ergibt 100% Helligkeit - wie man von einer Aufhellung erwarten sollte)
"75%" (ergibt 75% Helligkeit - also weniger, als die Werksvorgabe )
"50%" -> 50%
"25%" -> 25%
"aus" - bedeutet nicht etwas eine Deaktivierung der "Aufhellungs"-Einstellungen, sondern schaltet den Monitor komplett aus 
Spannender ist "abdunkeln". Das hat die gleichen vier Prozentstufen, aber diesmal ergeben sich folgende Helligkeiten:
"100%" -> 15%
"75%" -> 30%
"50%" -> 45%
"25%" -> 60%

Gut, kann man sich prinzipiell merken - aber wer bei so einer Aufgabe nicht einfach ein Liste von Helligkeiten in 10%er Schritten macht, ist genau der gleiche, der als einzige Schnellwahl die Autokalibrierung auswählt und dafür eine extra Taste verbaut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2011)

Oh so ne Software gibts bei meinem BX2450 auch und die ist noch toller den die ist nur kompatible mit den Nvidia Karten der 7*** Generation.

Also Samsung rechnet wohl damit das jemand der sich einen modernen LED Monitor kauft kein Geld mehr hat für ne vernünftige und moderne Grafikkarte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

Da hab ich bislang noch Glück - wobei natürlich nicht gesagt ist, dass es mit künftigen Grafikkarten keine Probleme gibt. (Verstehe nicht, warum sowas überhaupt via Grafikkarte implementiert werden muss, wenn der Monitor sowieso am jahrzehntelang kompatiblen USB hängt)


----------

